
Android Apps on Ubuntu Touch with Anbox - reddotX
https://ubports.com/blog/latest-news-1/post/android-apps-on-ubuntu-touch-with-anbox-107
======
mankash666
Can this work on regular Ubuntu?

~~~
aruggirello
on Ubuntu, and other GNU/Linux distros as well:

[https://github.com/anbox/anbox](https://github.com/anbox/anbox)

Edit: it appears they "don't support any possible Linux distribution out there
yet".

It's distributed as a snap package - only Ubuntu 16.04 is officially
supported, though.

